# Mise à jour 5.0.1 impossible sur ipad 2



## powpow13 (21 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir,

heureux possesseur d'un ipad 2 depuis ce week end, je n'arrive pas à faire la mise à jour de mon ipad du firmware 4.3.5 au 5.0.1.

Lors de la mise à jour, au moment de la "vérification de la restauration auprès d'Apple", il m'est indiqué que "mon produit n'a pu être restauré. This device isn't eligible for the request build".

J'ai tenté de procéder à la mise à jour en restaurant mon ipad. Le même problème apparaît.

J'ai également tenté de faire la mise à jour du firmware 5.0.1, problème identique.

Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà rencontré ce problème ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## polo jean (24 Janvier 2012)

powpow13 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> heureux possesseur d'un ipad 2 depuis ce week end, je n'arrive pas à faire la mise à jour de mon ipad du firmware 4.3.5 au 5.0.1.
> 
> ...



bonjour,

 j'ai exactement le même problème avec mon apple tv 2 et mon ipad 2 via LION

j'ai réussi la restauration en passant par window7


----------



## Tosay (24 Janvier 2012)

J'ai eu le même problème sur mon iPhone y'a pas longtemps. 

J'ai souvent ce problème à chaque restauration ou en mettant mon IOS à jour :mouais: Pour remédier à ce problème, j'ai trouvé 2 solutions étrange mais qui m'ont toujours aidé

1°) je coupe la restauration à 70-80% (ferme itune ou arrache l'iPhone/iPad) et la relance
2°) je restaure comme nouveau iPad et j'installe ma sauvegarde une fois la restauration effectuée

Mes deux méthodes sont très étrange mais pour moi ça marche 




polo jean a dit:


> bonjour,
> j'ai réussi la restauration en passant par window7



Mes problèmes cités sont sur W7....


----------



## Cédric74 (24 Janvier 2012)

Je viens d'avoir aussi un problème de restauration, à cause du jailbreak... J'ai dû modifier l'host dans le terminal. Il y a des pistes ici : http://support.apple.com/kb/TS3694?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------

